# Mesh size?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I have two big rolls of 13mm mesh, which I thought would be suitable for ventilating but now I'm not so sure. To me, the spacing looks fine. I'm pretty certain none of my girlfriend's pet mice could squeeze through it, but they're on the chubby side I think! But I'm reading a lot of different things online. For_ adult_ mice, is 13mm okay? I know babies would probably get through that no problem, so would layering one sheet over another (slightly offset) be sufficient to keep them from getting through? I can't find 6mm mesh anywhere, and online it seems way over priced!

EDIT: and on that note, what about holes in the plastic? Do they provide sufficient ventilation, if there's enough of them?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I use 10mm mesh and its perfect so 3mm wont make a huge difference especially if its just for the lid.
Like you say though for added peace of mind you could offset a 2nd sheet  but its probably not required. Ive had no escapes yet and trust me when i say they have more than tried lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

i use 13mm mesh, babies can fit through it up to a certain age. But if your not planning to breed then it won't be a problem  layering the mesh offset works just as well as buying 6mm mesh!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it wont be long before you have to extract a mouses head from 13 mil mesh , usually in pieces. 1/4 inch-6mil max.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

used it for 4 years and not had a stuck head. Had a stuck waist but that was a young mouse that was just a little too big to get its hips through, but as i said if its not for breeding then should be ok... unless your mice are particularly small?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd agree and say for adult mice that should be fine, but for future reference try Wickes for the wire, it's where I get mine and they have a good range of sizes for decent prices


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If you have Homebase in your area, they do the 6mm mesh.


----------

